# 2011 Jedi



## KillingtonVT (Apr 1, 2004)

Can I just say that I am SO stoked for this thing. After owning an '08 and '09, the changes to the '11 are going to make this baby SO FUN to ride. The new cnc work looks really sick as well. Great job guys!!! 

Only 1 more month to wait!!!


----------



## The Haunted (Jul 10, 2009)

One month until the brown santa stop by with a new Jedi!


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Nice side plates Lance, looking good...
X2 here awaiting a new one as well as a few other friends...


----------



## gollub01 (Mar 24, 2008)

So beautiful.....Loved my 2010.....I can wait 1 more month....but not much more ! Nice job brothers


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

man anyone wanna trade for an 08 lol....sexy can't wait to see the full builds on these babies to pop up


----------



## The Beater (Aug 17, 2008)

I can;t wait to get a chance riding your jedi this summer Vin, they look unreal


----------



## 62kona (Mar 25, 2008)

I saw one of the Brothers riding one of those at Fontana a few weeks ago. It is a sexy looking bike! I would love one.


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

Dang!
Id buy one just for the link


----------



## KillingtonVT (Apr 1, 2004)

The Beater said:


> I can;t wait to get a chance riding your jedi this summer Vin, they look unreal


Hell Yeah!!! It'll be fun to throw the new bike off of some stupid $hit in the Loops!!!


----------



## Secace (Sep 8, 2004)

Those links are dope. I'd buy one just to keep it under the seat of my truck. Do some damage with one of those!


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

The blue stickers make the bike ugly imho but I still would love to try it. I really hope a local distro has a demo bike.


----------



## cSquared (Jun 8, 2006)

norbar said:


> The blue stickers make the bike ugly imho but I still would love to try it. I really hope a local distro has a demo bike.


Only the Blue link bikes come with the blue stickers-(bake-in's- not surface)

All the link colors have matching sets-
Black and white links come with the White set- FYI


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

thats good to hear as I also thought the blue was fugly and I like blue


----------



## cSquared (Jun 8, 2006)

clockwork said:


> thats good to hear as I also thought the blue was fugly and I like blue


Then your going to Hate MINE- I'm doing a custom black with HOT Pink links for this year.

Just wanted a good setup to be noticed on the track. plus, I can pull it off----

Orange is also available if pre-ordered.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Wow, Looking sweet guys!!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

canfield boys doing good


----------



## KillingtonVT (Apr 1, 2004)

cSquared said:


> I'm doing a custom black with HOT Pink links for this year.


Sounds like that will suit you well Chris... and you wonder about me... HA!!!


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

Sooooö nice.


----------



## gollub01 (Mar 24, 2008)

http://www.canfieldbrothers.com/products/formula-1-jedi

Make mine a med. black on black with an elka and a 888 evo....


----------



## cSquared (Jun 8, 2006)

Heres my setup-
Large Black ano- Hot pink links

Avalanche Woodie in the rear- 
Rock Shox Domain Triple- With an Avalanche Damper kit- 
Nothing like steel stanchions and shaft for a super smooth no drag feel- Plus Craig swears that the steel stanchions will be way stiffer than the aluminums- Great economic way for a Avalanche damped fork- 

Our new custom Proto rims- (30mm wide, 550 grams, designed with a deep channel for easy getto tubeless setup with a floor pump) 
C2 hubs- super fast rollers
C2- Proto tires-

Cranks? Hoping on a new set of Middleburns- but want 160mm arms again,
Pedals- next Gen- Crampon Proto's

Single Speed of Course- except for Nat Champs- (still want UCI points)
36-18t

Hope seat clamp
Old SDG I-beam post and Ifly saddle- LIght and out of my way-

C2- Drop stem- black
Bar- ??? don't know yet- 
CC- Angleset headset- for testing all the angles- plus I like the 65 for flat tracks.

Grips- Old Lizard Skins- Moabs- thin, thin, thin and have a unique feel with the open spaces.

Shifter- HAHAHA Don't need one- 


Lance is doing a Ti- anodized frame with the Orange links- 
This is the first time in a long time and both of us are freaking out to get our new bikes-

Going to be a great Year--
C2


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

Sounds pretty awesome... When do these proto pedals you speak of come out?

Once I graduate and get a real job I will build another jedi for sure, the old ones were sick so I can only imagine how awesome the new ones will be. The few things I wished were different have all been addressed.

Sick bikes


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

cSquared said:


> Heres my setup-
> Large Black ano- Hot pink links
> 
> Avalanche Woodie in the rear-
> ...


Consider protone air springs if you want it any lighter. I don't know how much it would be to ship them to the us but here they are around 130$.


----------



## KillingtonVT (Apr 1, 2004)

cSquared said:


> Heres my setup-
> Large Black ano- Hot pink links
> 
> Avalanche Woodie in the rear-
> ...


Avy for me as well. Curious to see how the Domain/Avy fork runs... interesting thought!!!


----------



## cSquared (Jun 8, 2006)

climbingbubba said:


> Sounds pretty awesome... When do these proto pedals you speak of come out?
> 
> Once I graduate and get a real job I will build another jedi for sure, the old ones were sick so I can only imagine how awesome the new ones will be. The few things I wished were different have all been addressed.
> 
> Sick bikes


Thanks Eric-
The proto's are will come out after testing- as always- should be next fall at the soonest.


----------



## cSquared (Jun 8, 2006)

norbar said:


> Consider protone air springs if you want it any lighter. I don't know how much it would be to ship them to the us but here they are around 130$.


Protone air springs huh- never heard of them- 
But I went with coil for a reason- love them!

Can't wait to feel the Avalanche feel in a Boxxer body-


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

cSquared said:


> Thanks Eric-
> The proto's are will come out after testing- as always- should be next fall at the soonest.


good stuff as always,

just out of strict curiosity, when will the geometry charts come out for the jedi and the one? not that i doubt they will be awesome and it doesn't surprise me that they have already presold well but i would definitely want some final drawings and numbers before i bought one. especially with all the changes


----------



## supramk388 (Mar 6, 2007)

*A few, Med & Large*



climbingbubba said:


> good stuff as always,
> 
> just out of strict curiosity, when will the geometry charts come out for the jedi


http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=7744885&postcount=74


----------



## gollub01 (Mar 24, 2008)

geo charts are on the website


----------



## cSquared (Jun 8, 2006)

climbingbubba said:


> good stuff as always,
> 
> just out of strict curiosity, when will the geometry charts come out for the jedi and the one? not that i doubt they will be awesome and it doesn't surprise me that they have already presold well but i would definitely want some final drawings and numbers before i bought one. especially with all the changes


Eric- Doubting is your middle name-
Their on the website-
I'm sure the seat tube is the key factory- Or is it Head angle- 
Oh- wait, maybe the best suspension in the world should be why you buy a Canfield-

Just messing with ya-

The Jedi's are close to being sold out- only a few mediums and larges left.
One's are going, but not as crazy as the Jedi-


----------



## gollub01 (Mar 24, 2008)

on a side note..we had a 10 inch powder day here and on every lip or take-off I was thinking about my Jedi. I havent been this excited for a bike in a while.


----------



## KillingtonVT (Apr 1, 2004)

gollub01 said:


> on a side note..we had a 10 inch powder day here and on every lip or take-off I was thinking about my Jedi. I havent been this excited for a bike in a while.


I know the feeling, I was thinking the same thing as we are getting slammed with snow here in the East.


----------



## cSquared (Jun 8, 2006)

If Lance comes home next week- He might have one with him-- 
:madman: ARRRRGGG- I don't want to wait any longer


----------



## bitewerks (May 14, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing builds this summer. Such a sick lookin' frame. I think my fave so far is the guy running the Fox single crown fork. Looking forward to seeing The One build's too.


----------



## KillingtonVT (Apr 1, 2004)

Wow...


----------



## sikocycles (Oct 10, 2005)

That looks great. MAy need to get my name on an XL


----------



## gollub01 (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks for posting that killington ! Crazy amount of cnc and detail. I love the integrated hose/cable guide gusset. That will be priceless with our chairlift hooks. Very nice job Lance and Chris !


----------



## The Beater (Aug 17, 2008)

OMJ that looks sick Vin.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

cSquared said:


> Eric- Doubting is your middle name-
> Their on the website-
> I'm sure the seat tube is the key factory- Or is it Head angle-
> Oh- wait, maybe the best suspension in the world should be why you buy a Canfield-
> ...


ha ha, busted

I was checking weekly for the last 8 months or so, figures the one time i don't check and now its up :madman:

I will have to borrow your one when you get it built up. I would love to try it side by side with my bike. Now that we bought a house i can't splurge but there is always the possibility of selling a frame and getting a new one.

or you could just give Yo one as bonus and instruct her to send it my way


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Wow!


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

Sheeeeeite thats insane. Just getting my 2010 tweaked and then this pops up. The previous images showed no such awesomeness as those shots. Those side plates are rediculous and three settings man o man.


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

o and thanks for the Elka settings Vin, I cranked up my LSC and she is ripping. 12 clicks so not as crazy as your setup but I have a serious lack of jumps in South Africa, will start building next trip.


----------



## KillingtonVT (Apr 1, 2004)

juan pablo said:


> o and thanks for the Elka settings Vin, I cranked up my LSC and she is ripping. 12 clicks so not as crazy as your setup but I have a serious lack of jumps in South Africa, will start building next trip.


Sick man... stoked you are enjoying that beast.. it's amazing how a little tuning goes such a long ways!!! Post up some pics when you have a chance... Would love to see the terrain out there!!!


----------



## eabos (Jun 11, 2005)

Damn I want one BADLY~! Buuuuut not gonna happen anytime soon. With that being said and all the people waiting on a 2011.....any of you planning on selling your medium 2010 for a smokin price?

I got cheeseburgers...I'll suck yo D.....well maybe not :nono:  but yeah if anyone is looking to unload a frame/shock....


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

I see doodooboi drooling


----------



## eabos (Jun 11, 2005)

clockwork said:


> I see doodooboi drooling


I'm hoping he gets one so that he will decide there is something "cooler" out there in two months and sell it. hahaha

Welcome back Doodoo


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

What size are you looking for? There's a few people I know looking to get the new Jedi.


----------



## azdog (Nov 16, 2004)

eabos said:


> I'm hoping he gets one so that he will decide there is something "cooler" out there in two months and sell it. hahaha
> 
> Welcome back Doodoo


LOL!
Nail=head. Rumors of a podium on sale.


----------



## eabos (Jun 11, 2005)

flymybike said:


> What size are you looking for? There's a few people I know looking to get the new Jedi.


Medium


----------



## azdog (Nov 16, 2004)

Eabos.
http://cgi.ebay.com/2009-Canfield-Jedi-/200574128646? pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item2eb3265206 Not mine btw


----------



## eabos (Jun 11, 2005)

azdog said:


> Eabos.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/2009-Canfield-Jedi-/200574128646?pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item2eb3265206


Thanks. I'll keep an eye on it but I already have a pretty sweet setup (ti 888, saint stuff, hadley 823's) on my Transition so I'm hoping to find a good deal on frame/shock only.

BTW, You gonna be at the Bootleg race?


----------



## azdog (Nov 16, 2004)

eabos said:


> Thanks. I'll keep an eye on it but I already have a pretty sweet setup (ti 888, saint stuff, hadley 823's) on my Transition so I'm hoping to find a good deal on frame/shock only.
> 
> BTW, You gonna be at the Bootleg race?


50/50 right now. Going up Saturday for some runs up there this weekend.


----------



## cSquared (Jun 8, 2006)

If things go well-
Lance will be back in time for Bootleg with a new Jedi and ONE.


----------



## aenema (Apr 17, 2006)

I will be down there and eager to check them out. Chris, you going to be at the race as well or do you have to head over seas right away?


----------



## cSquared (Jun 8, 2006)

I'll be there- 
But I am getting a flight today- for right after the race-

Got to go put those bad boys together-

I'll post a vid of me turning some bolts for you all.

Nothing like assembling them yourself with some blue locktite to have happy customers.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

eabos said:


> Thanks. I'll keep an eye on it but I already have a pretty sweet setup (ti 888, saint stuff, hadley 823's) on my Transition so I'm hoping to find a good deal on frame/shock only.


Also if you are going to buy a used jedi i would go for the 2010 that has the updated geometry. The 08 and 09 have the steeper HA and higher BB.


----------



## aenema (Apr 17, 2006)

Maybe I am just not trendy enough or fast enough but I still dig my 08 and would say the only reason to go newer is if you are concerned about rear tire clearance or how the bike has been treated. I think 65 degree static head angle is just fine and why I think 1.5 head tubes are so fantastic, so others like me can choose despite whatever the market thinks is currently popular. I also prefer 29 inch bars and am 6'2" (how wide my hands are when I do pushups, I found out independantly but makes sense). Take my advice with a grain of salt.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

aenema said:


> Maybe I am just not trendy enough or fast enough but I still dig my 08 and would say the only reason to go newer is if you are concerned about rear tire clearance or how the bike has been treated. I think 65 degree static head angle is just fine and why I think 1.5 head tubes are so fantastic, so others like me can choose despite whatever the market thinks is currently popular. I also prefer 29 inch bars and am 6'2" (how wide my hands are when I do pushups, I found out independantly but makes sense). Take my advice with a grain of salt.


I wasn't meaning to take a shot at the older jedi's. Thats what i rode and really enjoyed. I did wish the bike was a little slacker and had a slightly longer wheelbase but only on the really steep or really nasty trails.

As for bars, i also prefered around 29.5 or so (about 6'1) until i got the Deity black label bars. I planned on cutting them since they are 31" but after a ride on them they are wicked comfortable. funny how a 31" really low bar would feel perfect and a 30" would feel way to wide and awkward. Im guessing up and back sweep has a lot to do with it though


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

climbingbubba said:


> ...funny how a 31" really low bar would feel perfect and a 30" would feel way to wide and awkward. Im guessing up and back sweep has a lot to do with it though


Or, you can share w/ the rest of us whatever it is you're smoking :thumbsup:


----------



## gollub01 (Mar 24, 2008)

Sadly I wont be going to Bootleg.....everyone else have fun! I would kill for some dust right now. Yea ! Lots of blue loctite Chris ! My pivots never came loose once last year. I mean never !


----------



## cSquared (Jun 8, 2006)

gollub01 said:


> Sadly I wont be going to Bootleg.....everyone else have fun! I would kill for some dust right now. Yea ! Lots of blue loctite Chris ! My pivots never came loose once last year. I mean never !


Anyone else have the same experience?


----------



## aenema (Apr 17, 2006)

I can say that I don't remember them every coming loose after 2 years. I am getting older and more forgetful though so not the best confirmation out there.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

no issues here either


----------



## supramk388 (Mar 6, 2007)

cSquared said:


> If things go well-
> Lance will be back in time for Bootleg with a new Jedi and ONE.


Sick!!! Can you bring the proto DJ bike to?


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

cSquared said:


> The Jedi's are close to being sold out- only a few mediums and larges left.
> One's are going, but not as crazy as the Jedi-


I'm assuming you will do a second production run right?


----------



## DRIDE (Nov 13, 2005)

I have both a one and can-diggle and have had absolutely 0 problems with either. 

I have been more than happy with the quality and customer service, and being a former Turner customer, that says alot.

There is also something very refreshing about the brothers over seeing and assembling every single frame. This is more than their business-this is their passion.

Anyone considering picking up one of the new frames better jump on it quick!


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

That's a good tip, dride. Bikes are selling out quick. We will be doing another run of almost every bike this year. So stoked to be flying back so I can ride Bootleg with everyone. I will have bikes and everyone is welcome to try them out. Keep in mind, the SS race has Canfield tires, pedals and wheels up for grabs to the winners.


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

Where can we get some info about the Canfield tires?


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

Only direct through us. Nothing published. Only our pro riders have them so far but you can get your hands on your own pair at the Nevada State champs. Top three in SS class will get a set.


----------



## Gurney (Apr 7, 2007)

How many mediums left? I heard that there may be a second run of frames, is this true?

Thanks for making such killer bikes.


----------



## Evo. (Feb 3, 2009)

Whats the seat tube angle on the XL?


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

Evo. said:


> Whats the seat tube angle on the XL?


Same as the other sizes.

There is a few mediums left, and yea were planning a second run of Jedi's.

VP - come to Bootleg next weekend, see the tires for yourself.


----------



## KillingtonVT (Apr 1, 2004)

Lance, when can we some more frame pics?


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks for the invite, but im from the EU ; )


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

KillingtonVT said:


> Lance, when can we some more frame pics?


I'll have bikes at the race, we'll be doing photos there and posting then. Getting the first few rushed through today so I can bring them back.


----------



## gollub01 (Mar 24, 2008)

Oh Yea Lance ! Everyone is patiently awaiting the new Jedi. Thank YOU


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

I've ordered a Jedi, and I'm pondering components now. Thinking about using a Fox 36 rather than a dual-crown, to save half a pound and a couple hundred bucks. I don't race, and I'm new to lift-served riding, so I wonder if the advantages of dual-crown forks would just be lost on me anyways. 

Can I get a sanity check?

Thanks!


----------



## gollub01 (Mar 24, 2008)

I know a few people who have jedi's with single crowns.....(josh bender). Now with the 1.5 head tube and a angleset, sky is the limit for adjustments. I am slowly gathering all the parts for mine aswell. The Angleset is a great idea. I'd say go for it. The new single crowns are good but there is no replacement for a dual crown fork on a DH bike. Id say your size/ style comes into play a bit. Cant wait to see everyones builds! Good Luck


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

I run a dual on my 2010 Jedi and still feel like it is really nimble and jumps incredible. I think with the shorter stays and a single crown fork the 2011 will be nuts. The bike manuals so easily already.


----------



## supramk388 (Mar 6, 2007)

*Did somebody say 2011 Jedi?*

2-19-2011 BC Nevada State Champs

Gene Hamilton with his new frame


----------



## Gurney (Apr 7, 2007)

WOW :eekster:

I can't wait to get my frame, work of art.


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

I don't have a drawing with specs of the 2010 Jedi with me. 

Could someone do a new vs old comparison? 

What is different besides the whole frame design  ,which is visually obvious? 

From what I can gather it has about 1" more travel, a slightly lower BB, 1.5" head tube and slightly shorter chainstays. It is now adjustable. At least in travel and the possibility for changing effective headtube angle. Maybe a longer wheelbase?

How about other specs and geometry? Is the new frame slightly heavier too?

It's a lot less form follows function than the old Jedis. 

Thanks


----------



## The Beater (Aug 17, 2008)

That is one sick looking frame, Vin hurry up and get yours out to the loops so I can ride it lol


----------



## burgundy snake (Dec 12, 2007)

*2010 Large Jedi Geometry*

2011 Jedi is sweet! 2010 geometry for comparison.


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

cSquared said:


> Protone air springs huh- never heard of them-
> But I went with coil for a reason- love them!
> 
> Can't wait to feel the Avalanche feel in a Boxxer body-


It's an italian company. It gets quite popular here in Poland. Some riders test it for the new season. Probably we will know how it works after a season but for that price it's hard to beat.


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

That looks AMAZING! Seems like the perfect blend of gentle curves and the industrial look of the CNC bits. The seat mast and the head tube gusset are something else!


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

burgundy snake said:


> 2011 Jedi is sweet! 2010 geometry for comparison.


Thanks, but are you sure that's a 2010 because it lists a smaller seat post dia. and someone above said that the geometry for the 2010s were different than the 08 09s. "Also if you are going to buy a used jedi i would go for the 2010 that has the updated geometry. The 08 and 09 have the steeper HA and higher BB." The 2010 has a 30.9" post dia.

Maybe Lance or Chris could just jump in and make it easy and tell us what you guys changed in way of geometry from the '10s to the the '11s on a large frame and if you had to add a little weight to beef them up and add the 1.5 head tube.


----------



## hafnz (Aug 22, 2007)

modifier said:


> Thanks, but are you sure that's a 2010 because it lists a smaller seat post dia. and someone above said that the geometry for the 2010s were different than the 08 09s. "Also if you are going to buy a used jedi i would go for the 2010 that has the updated geometry. The 08 and 09 have the steeper HA and higher BB." The 2010 has a 30.9" post dia.
> 
> Maybe Lance or Chris could just jump in and make it easy and tell us what you guys changed in way of geometry from the '10s to the the '11s on a large frame and if you had to add a little weight to beef them up and add the 1.5 head tube.


That's indeed pre-2010.
The 2010 also has a shorter head tube, while the seat post diameter is a typo for sure.


----------



## gollub01 (Mar 24, 2008)

Damn brothers damn......always up-ing the wow factor ! STUNNING !


----------



## KillingtonVT (Apr 1, 2004)

The Beater said:


> That is one sick looking frame, Vin hurry up and get yours out to the loops so I can ride it lol


Planning the trip as we speak... Can't wait my friend!!!!!


----------



## supramk388 (Mar 6, 2007)

gollub01 said:



> Damn brothers damn......always up-ing the wow factor ! STUNNING !


You can say that again  a few more for you


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

supramk388 said:


> 2-19-2011 BC Nevada State Champs
> 
> Gene Hamilton with his new frame


Ricky, is that Rich (in the photo) looking like he's about to steal that frame and make a run for it? I also see his FJ in the background. That photo is freaking hilarious!!


----------



## supramk388 (Mar 6, 2007)

rep_1969 said:


> Ricky, is that Rich (in the photo) looking like he's about to steal that frame and make a run for it? I also see his FJ in the background. That photo is freaking hilarious!!


Yeah that is him we laughed as well at that one. I asked what the heck was he doing? He said he was not trying to be funny he was trying to get out of the pic I just snapped it to fast. :lol:

He kicked but this weekend at Nevada State Champs and picked up a new 2011 Jedi!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 62kona (Mar 25, 2008)

Wow!!!! Amazing looking bike. Still my dream bike. I'll have one some day!


----------



## KillingtonVT (Apr 1, 2004)

Looks amazing!!! So stoked to see mine next month!!!

Lance, how's that X-Fusion rear shock?


----------



## gollub01 (Mar 24, 2008)

Yeahhhh 1 more month....Looks like it was cold at BC


----------



## latedropbob (Aug 6, 2007)

supramk388 said:


> You can say that again  a few more for you


That's the bike that passed me right before the finish in the singlespeed race this past weekend...it was an honor to get passed by such a sweet bike!


----------



## OGJON (Apr 15, 2009)

ut: don't like it at all


----------



## supramk388 (Mar 6, 2007)

latedropbob said:


> That's the bike that passed me right before the finish in the singlespeed race this past weekend...it was an honor to get passed by such a sweet bike!


What # were you this weekend? I will see if I got a pic of your race run on Sunday I might have.


----------



## Mo(n)arch (Dec 21, 2009)

May the Force be with you Jedi. Damn good looking you are!


----------



## Gurney (Apr 7, 2007)

With respect to the travel and progression settings, is the shock, in this picture, in the linear or progressive position?

For those that have ridden the previous frame and the new version, how are you running it? Linear/Middle/Progressive

Thanks


----------



## Gurney (Apr 7, 2007)

Ha! Ha! Right after I posted this question Sicklines posted the answer.

http://www.sicklines.com/2011/02/23/2011-canfield-brothers-jedi/


----------



## KillingtonVT (Apr 1, 2004)

2011 Canfield Jedi Downhill Bike - SickLines from Sick Lines on Vimeo.


----------



## bitewerks (May 14, 2009)

Just a great looking bike! Would love to see black frame with blood red colors. I llike the Canfield vid's I've seen on explaining how the suspension works. Such a sick bike... Looking forward to seeing new build pics.


----------



## jcook1989 (Mar 16, 2008)

Awesome looking bike. I've heard a lot of good things about them. Question though. What is reason the long cage derailer?


----------



## latedropbob (Aug 6, 2007)

supramk388 said:


> What # were you this weekend? I will see if I got a pic of your race run on Sunday I might have.


481 i'm in orange on an orange cove...can't miss me from space


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

Gurney said:


> With respect to the travel and progression settings, is the shock, in this picture, in the linear or progressive position?
> 
> For those that have ridden the previous frame and the new version, how are you running it? Linear/Middle/Progressive
> 
> Thanks


That is in the linear position which (FYI) is slightly more progressive than the previous models. Moving down it gets more progressive and 5mm more travel per setting. I tried all three for a multiple runs and linear (top hole) is still my preference. If I moved it more progressive I would use a stiffer spring, i.e. jump and burm trails (FR).


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

jcook1989 said:


> Awesome looking bike. I've heard a lot of good things about them. Question though. What is reason the long cage derailer?


It was in stock. Short is great unless your running a mega range cassette.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

supramk388 said:


> Yeah that is him we laughed as well at that one. I asked what the heck was he doing? He said he was not trying to be funny he was trying to get out of the pic I just snapped it to fast. :lol:
> 
> He kicked but this weekend at Nevada State Champs and picked up a new 2011 Jedi!!!!!!!!!!!


Classic! That's kinda what I figured, just made me laugh. Hey, I'll be in Moab with Brad, and some other friends in May. I think Rich might be coming too?? You aughta join us. The new Jedi is beautiful for sure. Guess I'll be stuck with my M1 for another year or so. Oh well, at least I'll still have my Diggle. Oh, and congrats to Rich, that's awesome.


----------



## jcook1989 (Mar 16, 2008)

flymybike said:


> It was in stock. Short is great unless your running a mega range cassette.


Ok. Makes sense. Run whats around. I was just wondering if it was a chain growth thing as I noticed the bike has a smaller range cassette on it.


----------



## nightofthefleming (Jun 14, 2009)

What are these threads for right above the 3 shock mounts? It's probably something very simply I'm just not realizing, but it is driving me crazy right now and I have to ask.


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

nightofthefleming said:


> What are these threads for right above the 3 shock mounts? It's probably something very simply I'm just not realizing, but it is driving me crazy right now and I have to ask.
> 
> View attachment 599661


Threads? You mean the CNC machining marks?


----------



## nightofthefleming (Jun 14, 2009)

Quarashi said:


> Threads? You mean the CNC machining marks?


No, not on the brace that holds the shock mounts, in the space between the brace holding the shock mounts, and the tube of the main triangle. There seems to be a drilled and tapped hole....

P.S. I know what CNC machining marks are, I'm not an idiot. I've worked in the off road racing industry since I was 12.


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

nightofthefleming said:


> No, not on the brace that holds the shock mounts, in the space between the brace holding the shock mounts, and the tube of the main triangle. There seems to be a drilled and tapped hole....
> 
> P.S. I know what CNC machining marks are, I'm not an idiot. I've worked in the off road racing industry since I was 12.


Wooaah, no one's calling you an idiot. I see what you're referring to now and I'm pretty sure it's the lowest shock mount hole on the drive side of the bike.


----------



## nightofthefleming (Jun 14, 2009)

Quarashi said:


> Wooaah, no one's calling you an idiot. I see what you're referring to now and I'm pretty sure it's the lowest shock mount hole on the drive side of the bike.


I know, it's late and I'm out of it. I didn't think you were calling me one, I was just stating it, sorry for the confusion. Now I get it, I wasn't looking at the picture with depth, I knew it was something really easy and I would feel stupid about it. Thank you 4 a.m.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Lance or Chris, post some more built pics would you? I'd like to see one of the silver frames built up.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Lance, Chris?

I'm ready when you are.


----------



## gollub01 (Mar 24, 2008)

haha love that pic of lonely bike parts. Im in the same boat....2011 Jedi will be here anyday !


----------



## brickbrick (Jun 23, 2008)

Website says mid-March, but you know how these things tend to go. Won't be much longer though.


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

NWS said:


> Lance, Chris?
> 
> I'm ready when you are.


That is quite a touchingly sad sight. :bluefrown:


----------



## brickbrick (Jun 23, 2008)

NWS said:


> Lance, Chris?
> 
> I'm ready when you are.


Let me guess: Ano Black w red links?


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

brickbrick said:


> Let me guess: Ano Black w red links?




Yep. I might have gone a little overboard with all the extra red bits, but we'll see.


----------



## supramk388 (Mar 6, 2007)

cSquared said:


> Heres my setup-
> Large Black ano- Hot pink links
> 
> Lance is doing a Ti- anodized frame with the Orange links-
> ...


Cool! I saw the video from last night (on FB) and the pink links look pimp! :thumbsup:


----------



## brickbrick (Jun 23, 2008)

NWS said:


> Yep. I might have gone a little overboard with all the extra red bits, but we'll see.


Mine will be Ano Ti w red links. I have a fair number of red and white bits.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

brickbrick said:


> Mine will be Ano Ti w red links. I have a fair number of red and white bits.


I didn't know you were getting one. Finally feel you need more bike then the delirium? I miss my older jedi and these ones look all the more better


----------



## supramk388 (Mar 6, 2007)

brickbrick said:


> Mine will be Ano Ti w red links. I have a fair number of red and white bits.


Nice choice my buddy Rich ordered the same at NSC.


----------



## PsyCro (Jun 8, 2007)

supramk388 said:


> Nice choice my buddy Rich ordered the same at NSC.


Hot damn!! :eekster: :thumbsup:


----------



## brickbrick (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow, that looks better than I had hoped. That's going to make the wait even more painful!


----------



## brickbrick (Jun 23, 2008)

climbingbubba said:


> I didn't know you were getting one. Finally feel you need more bike then the delirium? I miss my older jedi and these ones look all the more better


LOVE the Delirium. It's set-up light and is my trail bike and FR bike. But on super gnarly or steep lines, I felt like a bigger bike was the ticket. I'll probably split my time between the two bikes this year.


----------



## gollub01 (Mar 24, 2008)

I was at Lance's house for dinner the other nite.....Thanks again by the way. We went out to the garage to check out the new Jedi and One. Beautiful products full of lots of changes and design upgrades. They both are very clean, and well constructed. I dont think I could look away from them for more than a few seconds my whole time there ! My black on black Jedi will be here any day. Keep up the innovation brothers !


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

The Black frame with Orange links would look killer all MX'd out KTM style with a Dorado on front.....HMMMM.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Are they shipping yet?


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

Wow, those things sure do look good. I don't know why, but I am really tempted to swap out my DW DHR for one. Decisions. Decisions.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

Chris/Lance,
This might be jumping the gun a bit, but think you can start a thread that goes into the nuances of the '11 Jedi build. Example would be the number of BB spacers to line up the crank/ring w/ that pulley. If this has been covered elsewhere, never mind. I do remember seeing something about this w/ respect to the '10 Jedi... TIA


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Jedi build thread sounds like a good idea. 
I am sure there will be a number of us with questions about the little details.




BTW, are they shipping yet?


----------



## supramk388 (Mar 6, 2007)

*Otw *



NWS said:


> BTW, are they shipping yet?


I think I saw something about a few shipping out :thumbsup:


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

OMG OMG OMG. :lol:


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

Did you see some ONE frames ship as well?


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

"I need a wardrobe change; I just crapped my pants!"


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

supramk388 said:


> Nice choice my buddy Rich ordered the same at NSC.


Not THAT'S the ticket right there. Beautiful, just beautiful!!


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

*Update bump*

Anyone know the ETA of that boat pulling into a US port?


----------



## brickbrick (Jun 23, 2008)

From macebook: "44 Jedi heading to America- 
Boat arrives on the 5th- which means you could have your frame 2 weeks later-"


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

They land on the 5th and then a week or two to clear customs.
The spacing on the BB is like previous Jedi's. It needs 1 washer at the ISCG to move the guide out on most cranks. The Middleburns for instance have a tighter chainline so they don't use a spacer.


----------



## Freeride777 (Jan 4, 2007)

KillingtonVT said:


> Can I just say that I am SO stoked for this thing. After owning an '08 and '09, the changes to the '11 are going to make this baby SO FUN to ride. The new cnc work looks really sick as well. Great job guys!!!
> 
> Only 1 more month to wait!!!


Yo Vinnie did she arrive yet ? Pix of the frame look great. 

The Gnar.


----------



## KillingtonVT (Apr 1, 2004)

Freeride777 said:


> Yo Vinnie did she arrive yet ? Pix of the frame look great.
> 
> The Gnar.


Not yet... my high-maintenance, brushed frame is still over in Taiwan. No worries though.. she'll be ready to go for my Kamloops trip in June!!! Get ready my friend!!!


----------



## gollub01 (Mar 24, 2008)

Thats gonna look good brushed vin !


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

*Ah!!!*



flymybike said:


> They land on the 5th and then a week or two to clear customs.












Thanx


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Damn, this thread needs some new pixs!!


----------



## chicohigh5 (Mar 15, 2007)

here are some pictures!


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

sick I am jealous and so tempted to sell my 08


----------



## doodooboi (Dec 29, 2006)

clockwork said:


> sick I am jealous and so tempted to sell my 08


:nono: :nono: I still have yet to ride with you on that bike. So I can safely assume you are really liking the bike now huh!! hahaha. Well when my 2011 gets here I might let you touch it. :thumbsup:


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Yeah I like it alot took some getting used to though . Although I still wish it was longer ,lower and slacker .


----------



## gollub01 (Mar 24, 2008)

alright kids......just got new from UPS, Some packages from Canfield Bros. arriving this tues......pics to follow.....Thanks again Lance and Chris !


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

gollub01 said:


> Some packages from Canfield Bros. arriving this tues.....


----------



## gollub01 (Mar 24, 2008)

Having a pretty effin' day so far. 12'' pow day in the a.m. and I come home to this....


----------



## doodooboi (Dec 29, 2006)

gollub01 said:


> Having a pretty effin' day so far. 12'' pow day in the a.m. and I come home to this....


offically jealous!!! Glad you got it though, and have fun building her up! :thumbsup:


----------



## rugbyred (Aug 31, 2006)

I would not have been able to get my camera and take a picture before opening the boxes. More power to you!
As doodooboi said, enjoy the build.

Eric


----------



## gollub01 (Mar 24, 2008)

just a poor iphone teaser pic....


----------



## KillingtonVT (Apr 1, 2004)

Hey if anyone's interested... I have a 300lb RCS Ti spring from my 09 Jedi that won't fit my new Avy. (I ran an Elka the past 2 seasons). PM me if interested!!! $150


----------



## gollub01 (Mar 24, 2008)

a little progress today


----------



## doodooboi (Dec 29, 2006)

gollub01 said:


> a little progress today


Man this is like chinese prisoner torture! Hopefully I hear some good news from the canfield bro's.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

Dumb question:
In the build, did any of you need to add links to the chain from a 2nd chain, or is the normal 118 links that come in a brand new box long enough? TIA.


----------



## gollub01 (Mar 24, 2008)

I removed 8 links from a normal length chain, about the same on my 2010.. Depends on gearing


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

gollub01 said:


> I removed 8 links from a normal length chain, about the same on my 2010.. Depends on gearing


 Thanx. Good to know that one box is enough. I'll be running X0 med cage and 11-34 stack (we have to pedal at points here). I'm thinking it's prob still good w/ one box...?


----------



## gollub01 (Mar 24, 2008)

what do ya think ?


----------



## Dominator13 (Aug 31, 2006)

Damn Sexy...too bad about the white stuff in the background.


----------



## doodooboi (Dec 29, 2006)

gollub01 said:


> what do ya think ?


damn Hawt!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

NICE!! More pixs dawg.

So do you have to run an extra long chain on those things or what?


----------



## gollub01 (Mar 24, 2008)

Jedi's only use one chain.....I my cases I have had to shorten it. 39.40 lbs with DH tubes...


----------



## gollub01 (Mar 24, 2008)

The Brothers new website is up.......Check IT !

http://www.canfieldbrothers.com/


----------

